

A new package management system for Lisp, developed by ITA - pchristensen
http://www.lispcast.com/drupal/node/36

======
Hexstream
It's only been announced, it's not available for consumption... I'd have
titled that "A new package management system for Lisp, _being_ developed by
ITA" or something.

------
pchristensen
Here's the full announcement - apparently it's proposed, not completed. Still
worth keeping an eye on.

------
bayareaguy
I have a collection of scripts I'm not happy with and I've been looking around
for a good cross-platform language-independent package manager that handles
dependencies in a smart way for some time now. Although I've looked at several
of the tools listed here [http://www.edos-
project.org/xwiki/bin/view/Main/WP2StateOfTh...](http://www.edos-
project.org/xwiki/bin/view/Main/WP2StateOfTheArt) I have yet to find something
that runs everywhere I need it to and is worth switching over to.

I look forward to seeing what they come up with, especially if they do a good
job managing non-lisp packages.

